# 2014 CBE Archery sights



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Just got all the new 2014 CBE sights up on the website. Sniper Pro's, Tek Hybrids and Tek Hybrid Dovetails will be shipping this week. The new Vertex 3D and Target sight we are taking pre-orders and will be shipping March 1st, definitely recommend putting in a pre-order to get on the list for that sight. Also on the Tek Hybrids the Cerakote version will be shipping late February. 

The new improvements to the Tek Hybrid series are really nice, definitely improved the pin brightness. I have the *custom sight builder* options all up so you can still build your custom pin sizes and colors. 

As always shoot me a PM for the Archery Talk discount code to use on the website.

Thanks,
Steve
The new Tek Hybrid







The new Tek Hybrid Dovetail







The new [URL="http://www.sandsarchery.com/CBE-Sniper-Pro-X-Archery-Sights-s/134.htm"]Sniper Pro X







The new Vertex Target


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Lots of the new 2014 sights shipping this week!


----------



## danlevoyageur (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope mine Steve 
When you have comes news, please advise me here or by mail ([email protected])
Order placed yesterday for:
2014 Tek hybrid, right hand, 5 pins,sight tape magnifier, standard mount and all black (not the pin)

very good communication from steve
I recommend him….

Dan


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

danlevoyageur said:


> I hope mine Steve
> When you have comes news, please advise me here or by mail ([email protected])
> Order placed yesterday for:
> 2014 Tek hybrid, right hand, 5 pins,sight tape magnifier, standard mount and all black (not the pin)
> ...


Thanks for the order, sight should be making it to you in time!

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

All backorders on the new 2014 CBE's have been shipped!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

CBE is slowly catching up with orders, all orders I have in should be shipped by the 22nd of this month. Thanks for everyone's patience in waiting for their sights.

Steve


----------

